# Asus A8N-SLI drivers?



## t77snapshot (Jan 21, 2010)

I cant seem to find the chipset and/or audio drivers for an Asus A8N-SLI mobo? I looked on their website and only find Bios flash tools and ACPI drivers This is an older 939 board so I don't know how well it will work with Win 7. 

I asking for a friend, please help?


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 21, 2010)

If you go to nvidia's website and lookup Legacy devices you'll see nforce4 chipset.  Select nforce 4 SLI.  I didn't see anything for 7 but you maybe able to get away with using Vista 64 drivers.  http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_vista64_15.23.html.  I guess disreguard the supported list because I selected nforce 4 SLI from the list.  Nvidia doesn't know what they support 

For audio just go to www.realtek.com.tw and download the HD audio driver for 7.
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Silicon driver found here, http://www.siliconimage.com/support/searchresults.aspx?pid=28&cat=3&os=11

I guess the other LAN is a Marvell which you can grab the drivers for here, http://extranet.marvell.com/drivers/driverDisplay.do?driverId=175

your specs:
CPU	- Socket 939 for AMD Athlon 64FX / Athlon 64
- AMD64 architecture enables simultaneous 32- and 64-bit computing
- Supports AMD Cool 'n' Quiet Technology
Chipset	NVIDIA nForceÂ®4 SLIâ„¢
Front Side Bus	2000 MT/s, 1600MT/s
Memory	- 4 x 184-pin DIMM Sockets support max. 4GB DDR400/DDR333/DDR266 ECC/ non-ECC un-buffered DDR SDRAM memory
- Dual Channel Memory Architecture
Expansion Slots	- 2 x PCI Express x16 slot 
*SLI mode : x8 , x8
*Default(Single VGA) mode : x16, x1
- 2 x PCI Express x1
- 3 x PCI
SLI	- Under SLI mode : support two SLI-ready graphics cards*
- Under Default(Single VGA) mode: supports all PCI Express graphics cards
- ASUS EZ Plug
- ASUS SLI Warning LED
- ASUS EZ Selector 
- ASUS two-slot thermal design
- ASUS PEG Link for dual PCIe graphic cards
Storage/ RAID	nForce4 Storage:
- 4 x SATA 3Gb/s
- 2 x UltraDMA 133/100/66/33 
- NVRAID : RAID0, RAID1, RAID 0+1 and JBOD span cross SATA and PATA 
Silicon Image 3114R RAID controller:
- 4 x Serial ATA with RAID0, 1, 0+1, 5 (RAID 5 software patch available, no WHQL)
LAN	nForce4 built-in Gbit MAC with external Marvell PHY : 
- NV ActiveArmor 
- NV Firewall
- AI NET2
MARVELL PCI Gbit LAN controller : 
- AI NET2
Audio	Realtek ALC850, 8-channel CODEC
Audio Sensing and Enumeration Technology
Coaxial/Optical S/PDIF out ports on back I/O
IEEE 1394	TI 1394 controller supports 2 x 1394 ports
USB	Max. 10 USB2.0 ports
ASUS AI Proactive Features	AI NOS(Non-delay Overclocking System)
AI NET2 network diagnosis before entering OS
Overclocking Features	AI NOS? (Non-delay Overclocking System)
AI Overclocking (intelligent CPU frequency tuner)
ASUS PEG Link for single/dual graphics cards

Precision Tweaker: 
- vDIMM: 9-step DRAM voltage control
- vCore: Adjustable CPU voltage at 0.0125 increment
- SFS (Stepless Frequency Selection): allowing FSB tuning from 200MHz up to 400MHz at 1MHz increment
- PCIe Frequency: allowing PCIe frequency from 100MHz up to 200MHz at 1MHz increment

Adjustable FSB/DDR ratio. Fixed PCIe/PCI/SATA frequencies.
ASUS PEG Link for single/dual graphics cards
ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)
ASUS Special Features	Post Reporter
ASUS EZFlash
ASUS CrashFree BIOS 2
ASUS Q-Fan
ASUS MyLogo2
ASUS Multilanguage BIOS
ASUS Instant Music
ASUS SLI warning LED
ASUS EZ Selector 
ASUS EZ Plug
BIOS	4 Mb Flash ROM, AWARD BIOS, PnP, DMI2.0, WfM2.0, SM BIOS 2.3
Back Panel I/O Ports	1 x Optical + 1 x Coaxial S/PDIF Output
1 x PS/2 Keyboard
1 x PS/2 Mouse
1 x Parallel
2 x RJ45
1 x 1394
4 x USB 2.0/1.1
8-Channel Audio I/O
Internal I/O Connectors	- 1 x SLI selector card connector
- 3 x USB 2.0 connector supports additional 6 USB 2.0 ports
- 1 x IEEE1394 connectors
- 1 x Paraller connector
- 1 x COM connector
- 1 x GAME/MIDI connector
- CPU Fan / 2x Chassis Fan/ Power Fan/ Chipset Fan connectors
- Front panel audio connector
- Chassis Intrusion connector
- CD audio-in connector
- 24-pin ATX Power connector
- 4-pin ATX 12V Power connector
Support CD	Drivers
ASUS PC Probe - PC Health Monitoring Software
ASUS LiveUpdate Utility
ASUS AI Booster
ASUS Cool ' n' Quiet Utility
NVIDIA nTune Utility
Anti-virus software (OEM version)
Accessories	SLI connector
1 x 1-port IEEE1394 module
1 x SLI retention bracket
8 x Serial ATA cables
1 x SATA Extension module for external devices
4 x 2-port SATA power cable
1 x 2-port USB2.0 / Game module
1 x 2-port USB2.0 module
1 x COM Port module
1 x UltraDMA 133/100/66 cable
1 x IDE cable
1 x FDD cable
1 x I/O Shield
User's manual
Setting Sticker
WinDVD Suite
Form Factor	ATX Form Factor, 12"x 9.6"(30.5cm x 24.5cm)


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 21, 2010)

kenkickr, you are awesome


----------



## Zebeon (Jan 21, 2010)

very helpfull!!
I have the sli-deluxe 939 board!

Post back with results for win7 please!!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Are you sure you need the drivers?  When I installed Vista x64 on my A8N32-SLI it picked up pretty much everything for me, I would assume Win7 is the same...

Normally, I'd go to the manufacturers site and download the latest drivers, of course there aren't any on ASUS' site, so going to nVidia and downloading the legacy drives yeilded the same driver versions that Vista installed for me.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 21, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Are you sure you need the drivers?  When I installed Vista x64 on my A8N32-SLI it picked up pretty much everything for me, I would assume Win7 is the same...
> 
> Normally, I'd go to the manufacturers site and download the latest drivers, of course there aren't any on ASUS' site, so going to nVidia and downloading the legacy drives yeilded the same driver versions that Vista installed for me.



Yeah I think 7 may have install the chipset drivers already, but not the audio drivers. Right now audio is the most important thing, we can"t get sound from his mobo at all. I guess worst case we'll have to get a sound card for it.



@Zebeon

I will let you know....


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ah, your right, I do remember having to go to realtek's site and getting the drivers from there now that you mention it.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a ASUS nforce4 install cd from my SLI Deluxe mobo I can upload the audio drivers to rapid share if you like

heres the file if you need it

http://cid-988b91f35a949678.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/nforce4^_Audio.rar


----------

